# Text soll Bilder Umfließenlassen (wie in Quark X Press möglich, nur in Corel)



## kirchel (4. September 2003)

Hi Leute
Ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem in Corel.
Hab zwar schon im Handbuch und in Forum danach gesucht aber bis jetzt noch nix dazu gefunden. Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich den Richtigen Suchbegriff benutzt hab.
In Quark Xpress gibt es eine Option mit deren Hilfe ich den Inhalt eines Textfeldes automatisch um ein Bild o.ä. laufen lassen kann. Wenn mich nicht alles Täusch nennt sich diese Option  in Quark "umfließen", Jetzt meine Frage:
gibt es eine solche Option auch in Corel, und wenn ja wo?
Ich danke euch für eure beiträge..
mfg
Kirchel


----------



## Beppone (4. September 2003)

Hm,

bin zwar kein Fan von Corel >g<
hätte das aber im Illustrator oder Freehand so gelöst:

Textfeld-Außenkontur als Rechteck zeichnen, ein weiteres Rechteck um das Bild, mit diesem inneren Rechteck das erste ausstanzen.

In diesen  "Rahmen" mit Aussparung wird dann ein bestehender Text eingefügt.... et voilá.

Bep


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. September 2003)

Hi kirchel

Rechte Maustaste auf die Grafik und "Eigenschaften" anklicken.
In den daraufhin erscheinenden Objekteigenschaften auf den Karteireiter
"Allgemein" klicken und in der Auswahlliste unter dem Punkt "Mengentext
umbrechen" die gewünschte Art des Umfließens auswählen. Fertig.

Mit "Textumbruch-Abstand" dann noch (logisch) den Abstand einstellen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kirchel (5. September 2003)

Ja genau das meinte ich 
Danke für die präziese beschreibung

mfg 
Kirchel


----------

